# Anyone use the banded axe boat blind?



## thebigwelsh (Apr 1, 2008)

I like the roof on the banded blind, but it's a toss up for me between the cabelas northern flight blind and the banded blind. What are everyone's thoughts? It's going on a 14' all weld with a 23hp surface drive.


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

I have the northern fight blind on my boat and the basic blind works well. There will be some customization that will have to be done to make it huntable for your (any) boat based on preferences etc. but overall it is a good blind. The over the head flip top is not useful in my opinion.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Have you considered the Beavertail? I have one of those on my 16' river skiff and it's been great, just required a bit of customization (it's really designed for jon type aluminum boats you see most waterfowl hunters have). Definitely well made. I thought about trying to avoid spending some $500 on something like this buy doing a DIY conduit blind, but just didn't have the time or patience right now.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

No experience with the Banded...but my Northern Flight blind has held up great for almost 10 seasons now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Lamarsh said:


> Have you considered the Beavertail? I have one of those on my 16' river skiff and it's been great, just required a bit of customization (it's really designed for jon type aluminum boats you see most waterfowl hunters have). Definitely well made. I thought about trying to avoid spending some $500 on something like this buy doing a DIY conduit blind, but just didn't have the time or patience right now.


Nothing but great things to say about my Beavertail Blind, 10 seasons of use and it looks good as new.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

duckcommander101 said:


> Nothing but great things to say about my Beavertail Blind, 10 seasons of use and it looks good as new.


That sure is good to know, last season was the first for mine. Just curious, did you rattle can or brush it in at all, or do you hunt with it just how it came?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Chad Belding uses it. It must be awesome. He is totally awesome.


----------



## thebigwelsh (Apr 1, 2008)

I saw the beavertail blind but prefer the cabelas blind over it. The main reason for the consideration of the banded blind is the sole fact that it has a roof. Banded or Beavertail I would still grass it.


----------



## augerin (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you ever considered making one yourself. Get some 1" emt and an Electrician with a bender and custom build one yourself. You can finish it off with panels made of Fast Grass or Sewn panels from, 

http://ranchosafari.co/?product=mud-buddy-blind-4-6-x-18


Our Blinds fold down for travel (not acting like a sail) and set-up to hunt. With extra panels thrown over the front/back and top we blend in pretty good. Tom


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I seen one of those Chad Belding blinds for sale on FB for $500. For what's it worth.


----------



## thebigwelsh (Apr 1, 2008)

Figured Id bump this again. Saw a popupblind.com the other day. Man oh man was it amazing. The prices was too steep for my blood though. I think im going to go with the banded blind.


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

Beavertail blind best blind on the market hands down


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

I have an Avery and love it so far. I have never been in a banded blind before


----------



## augerin (Aug 7, 2012)

Doesn't anybody want to try and make the blind themselves??


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

The cabelas blind is great I've had one on two different boats.


----------

